# 7-series subs & amps questions



## mchll740iL (Jun 11, 2009)

I was wondering which brand of subwoofer would be best for my 740. I have the JL Audio system in mind and I like it a lot for quality of sound, but the Pioneer system. Which would be better? 
Plus, how would setting up the sub work? I don't necessarily need an amp, do I?


----------



## tberardi (Feb 8, 2009)

You can use the same wiring that powers the existing sub woofers from the existing OEM amp.
If there is insufficient power for your taste, then you need to wire in a new sub amp.


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Boy.... You will need an amp! Dont think for a second that that lil ol' OEM amp is going to do the trick. You can wire your after market amp into the wiring of the OEM amp. To do this you will need a whichamakalit.......it taps into the speaker wiring of the OEM amp for the signal giving you the ability to use RCA plugs for your aftermarket amp. 

I would go with the JL Audio, all day everyday!

Have fun!!!


----------

